# Fertility Network UK survey



## NickyP2 (Jun 17, 2013)

The charity Fertility Network UK with the support of Middlesex University is conducting a survey on the impact of and support for fertility issues and treatment. The anonymous survey will take approximately 15 minutes to complete. For further information or to complete the survey please click the link below. Thank you.

https://mdxl.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_ba9w0Y6J5vGBLW6

Dr Nicky Payne, Associate Professor of Psychology, Middlesex University
Email: [email protected]

Gwenda Burns, Chief Executive, Fertility Network UK
Email: [email protected]


----------

